# Foto Fest 2016 Mk. IV



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2016)

Not a particularly exciting warbird/aircraft but I took the time to photograph it so it gets her 15 minutes of fame.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 2, 2016)

In what must be one of the longest restoration projects in the history of the CWH, the Bolingbroke is moving at a glacial pace towards returning to the air. It must be at least 20 years in the making and each time I see it it is hard to say if any progress has been made. As much as I would lve to see her take to the sky I am beginning to think I will check out before it happens!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2016)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2016)

I thought I responded to the Bolly pic but I guess I didn't hit the "Post" button. Good ones Jeff and nice to see a Caribou in the mix too. I recall walking through that one at one time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> I thought I responded to the Bolly pic but I guess I didn't hit the "Post" button. Good ones Jeff and nice to see a Caribou in the mix too. I recall walking through that one at one time.


Buffalo as opposed to a Bou.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2016)

Good shot Jeff - always liked the F-5 and it's Canadian cousin.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2016)

Good one Jeff. Always thought the Voodoo was the opposite of the old saying, "If it looks right, it is right" !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good one Jeff. Always thought the Voodoo was the opposite of the old saying, "If it looks right, it is right" !


I always kind of liked her and would love to see one take to the sky.
One of my first air show memories was from the Hamilton Ontario Air Show back in about 1975 when 4 voodoos from Niagara Falls New York did a few fly bys. You could spot them when they were about 50 miles away with the long black cloud they all emitted. 

Ahhh, the glory days of colour on aircraft and black soot by the bucketful pouring out the back end.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2016)

Yep, I remember USAF Voodoos at airshows in the 1960s, with colourful tail flashes, and that long smoke trail !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2016)

Oops yes I confused the Caribou and Buffalo. Thanks for the correction. 

I also remember the Voodoos on the Toronto lake front air shows in the 70s. After a pass it seemed you could go get a hot dog, load it with the works and get back to your viewing spot in time for it to complete its turn for the next pass.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

Good pics Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2016)

I like that !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2016)

Yellow, yellow ...all around..  

A nice shot..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2016)

tweet.....I mean sweet...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't think she flew last year (although I could be wrong) and so far nothing this year as far as flight is concerned but she is one cool looking beast. May not post tomorrow, Saturday or Sunday as I am off to Geneseo New York for their annual air show. Weather is looking a bit sketchy but fingers are crossed.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff, and I do like the 'blown' canopy on the 'Chippie', really suits it.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2016)

Okay, I got up a bit early and thought, what the hell?, lets post a picture.

Leaving the house in about an hour, see ya Monday morning.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2016)

Have great weekend at the air show Jeff - I'm off to Duxford for 'Flying Legends' tomorrow morning, so I hope the weather stays good for both of us !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!

Enjoy the airshow!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey boys, home a bit earlier than expected so here is a teaser from the 2016 Geneseo Air Show.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2016)

Great! Looks like the weather co-operated.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2016)

Out of all the B-25 photos I have taken over the past 40 odd years this one might just be my favourite. Early morning sun, dark clouds and a gorgeous natural metal.......

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2016)

Excellent stuff Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 12, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2016)

very Cool.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2016)

Great stuff Jeff, and I love the B-25 shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2016)

I know, I know, a yellow Harvard but I thought it may be of some interest for the modellers out there as far as exhaust staining on the non slip surface on the wing.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2016)

The black number should make Jan interested in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2016)

Interesting features.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice one Jeff - I'll add that staining to my Harvard MkIV model.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2016)

Good one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2016)

More good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2016)

We need yellow CF-18s


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> We need yellow CF-18s


We need new aircraft of any colour!!!!

Gov't says they will be stretching the current CF-18s till 2025, a full 41+ yrs since the first one flew.

Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2016)

Picking up n yesterday's comment about how long we will be flying the CF-18s, this photo made me smile. The CHipmunk in this photo was built in 1956, the CF-18 was built in 1985. This means there is 29 years age difference between the Chipmunk and the CF-18 meaning the CF-18 is closer to Chipmunk in age than it is to new build aircraft.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 17, 2016)

Our government military procurement programs are a complete joke. If I used the same approach to buy a new car I'd end up paying $50,000 for a used Ford Granada.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2016)

A few more yellow birds are in the wings waiting to make their appearance.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2016)

"... Our government military procurement programs are a complete joke. If I used the same approach to buy a new car I'd end up paying $50,000 for a used Ford Granada."

you said it .... I'd hate to rely on these guys for my grocery shopping.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry about the yellow but I am just showing you these pics in the order that I took them.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

Where's my 2 for 1 shot....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

We're getting a jaundiced view of Canadian classic aviation - nice stuff Jeff !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2016)

No yellow tomorrow....I promise

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm glad the sky is blue at least.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2016)

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice - but why isn't it yellow ?!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice - but why isn't it yellow ?!!



The stanchions are yellow.

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2016)

Wouldn't mind having one of those.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2016)

Here is a little different angle on this Dornier 27-H2. It is the only flying example of this exact type in the world, or so the info sign stated.

Pretty spacious rear cabin area.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2016)

Plenty of space in there alright.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Yep, and it's a nice kite. Saw one in the UK years ago, and I was surprised at how large it was.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2016)

Always like the Trojan, and the Fennec, even though thy sound like a bag of spanners !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice !
I didn't know there were any JP3s in Canada.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2016)

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2016)

Very Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2016)

Good ol' Snow Boards.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice shot there Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 27, 2016)

61-0014 sitting pretty at CFB Trenton.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2016)

Good ones Jeff. I thought that Mitchell had a Sperry ball turret at first !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 27, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good ones Jeff. I thought that Mitchell had a Sperry ball turret at first !


Spittys carried beer kegs, Canadian Mitchells carried 100 gallon maple syrup tanks!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2016)

Ah, yes. The famous Maple Syrup Bomb - makes the enemy stick to the ground, when they are easily rounded-up without damage to the infrastructure. Only Canada could think of that !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2016)

This nasty set of choppers strikes fear into old women and small children.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2016)

Like that one...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2016)

That's neat.
Is it a King Air ?
The RAF now use them, but I noticed that all those taking part in UK air shows this year, have now been relegated to either static display only, or no longer attending as flying participants. Don't know the reason.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> That's neat.
> Is it a King Air ?
> The RAF now use them, but I noticed that all those taking part in UK air shows this year, have now been relegated to either static display only, or no longer attending as flying participants. Don't know the reason.


Not sure if it is a King or Queen, Transport Canada has it listed as a C-90.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2016)

I wonder if the crew know that the wing tips are bent ..................


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff. Yes, the C-90 is a King Air.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> I wonder if the crew know that the wing tips are bent ..................


Smarten up Terry, that's for storage below deck on the new superduper carrier that Canada is building.

Cheers, 

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2016)

Ah, yes ... I forgot about that. But won't the masts and the sails get in the way of such a large aircraft - bet they didn't think about that one, eh ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2016)

That new aircraft carrier is to replace this one.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2016)

Dear Santa, can I have that 'Dak' for Christmas please ? I promise I'll be good, and not take the p*ss out of Jan (Much).


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

That's a cool shot.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2016)

Agree with you Wayne!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2016)

Me too. And I'm guessing that _those_ wing tips are bent up in order to get between the trees in the olive groves, yes ?
Or is it _because_ they went between the trees in the olive groves ?!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2016)

Cool shot!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice, but they're not yellow !
Ah, wait - they're still in primer, awaiting the yellow !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2016)

great shot man....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2016)

Cracking shot Jeff !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2016)

Aye!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2016)

Thought you might like one more of the 2016 RCAF demo bird.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh... something for the OZAF.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2016)

Er ..... hey mate, yer the wrong way up for landing !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2016)

Now a pic of a FLYING Sea King would be impressive - and rare.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Now a pic of a FLYING Sea King would be impressive - and rare.








Ask and ye shall receive my friend.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Ask and ye shall receive my friend.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Must be Photoshopped.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Er ..... hey mate, yer the wrong way up for landing !



C'mon Terry. Hornet is paying a visit to Australia....on landing approach....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice. Why the extra heavy barriers around the Jet Ranger? Wet paint?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice. Why the extra heavy barriers around the Jet Ranger? Wet paint?



Not sure. Nice commemorative paint scheme. I do not recall ever seeing one painted like that when they were in service. Not saying they were not, just I never saw it.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 8, 2016)

Cheers Jeff. Seems a bit odd that a jet Ranger should be all barricaded off like that.

I like the Sh*thook, great helicopter, puts on a real neat flying display.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2016)

Shiny paint makes old clunkers look pretty nice.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2016)

Still I can see some of the yellow though.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh .. some of blue at last..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2016)

Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for all the comments. Lots more to show from this year still and Thunder Over Michigan is next week!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2016)

Blue, blue...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2016)

Like them.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2016)

I like the commemorative paint scheme on that Harvard II.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2016)

They found the yellow paint again then !
Nice shots, and the Harvard II is very like the Tucano.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2016)

Airframes said:


> They found the yellow paint again then !
> Nice shots, and the Harvard II is very like the Tucano.



The Moth may be more yellow paint but she was a new airframe for me. Have to like getting new ones!

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2016)

Neither yellow nor blue, I trust silver will do!

Last post till Monday lads I am leaving later today to travel to Detroit to catch Thunder Over Michigan. Be good while I am away.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice one Jeff, and get loads of pics at TOM.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2016)

Enjoy the trip mate..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey lads, arrived home about 20:30 hrs last night and thought you might like this teaser from Thunder Over Michigan. If you do like it you will have to be patient as I leave tomorrow morning at 03:00 for my annual fishing excursion to my brother's place in Northern Ontario. Won't be back home till late on the 30th of August so look for me to post again the following day.

Cheers,

Jeff

Only blue is the sky and the only thing even coming to close to yellow is coming out the back end of this beast.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't you 'Photoshop' it into yellow, I've sort of got used to the colour ..................
Nice shot Jeff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice shots Jeff! Looking forward to more, hope it was a good show!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2016)

Great shot Jeff and have an excellent fishing trip.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2016)

Okay, I woke up a bit early so here ya go!






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Can't you 'Photoshop' it into yellow, I've sort of got used to the colour ..................
> Nice shot Jeff.




No problemo Pal.. here you are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2016)

Kewl !!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice shots there Jeff, making me wish I went to that airshow. thought about going that's for sure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2016)

Sweet mate...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2016)

Wurger said:


> No problemo Pal.. here you are ...
> 
> View attachment 351065



You [email protected]*+!!!!!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2016)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2016)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2016)

Good one Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2016)

Okay boys, perhaps my brain has boiled over this hot summer but I need some help. I want to start the Mk.V version of Foto Fest 2016 but when I go to the new thread page and type in the title I am not seeing where I post the message. In addition the page showing is to fill out a poll question. Have I gone soft in the head or what?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2016)

You need to refresh the page several times for the text field to show up. Hit F5 til it shows. A common affliction reported by many.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you.....done!

Jeff


----------

